# cMake, CMakeLists.txt erstellen, tutorial?



## pointhi (5. Januar 2012)

Hy,

Ich progge zurzeit an meiner opensource bibliotek satpos.
Damit man sie problemlos auf anderen systemen auch ohne codeblocks compilieren kann will ich für die nächste Version eine CMakeList.txt erstellen.
Ich hab aber leider keine guten Tutorials, vorzugweise in Deutsch dazu gefunden. Und schon keine wo die einzelnen befehle ausführlich erklärt werden.

Die Bibliotek selber besteht nur aus dem ordner "satpos", welche mehrere .cpp und .hpp dateien enthält. Ansonsten gibt es derzeit noch eine main.cpp im wurzelverzeichniss die sample-code enthält.

Eine andere frage wäre noch, wie ich bei der nächsten version die ordner/dateien anordnen sollte. Zurzeit ist alles so dass ich mittels codeblocks einfach compilieren kann, bei anderen opensource biblioteken gibt es da ja einen include und einen sample ordner, aber für was brauche ich diese ordner: bin, ect, lbr, ... ?, oder sind die für eine bibliotek dieser größe überflüssig?

mfg. pointhi


----------



## Adrian_Broher (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo pointhi,



pointhi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab aber leider keine guten Tutorials, vorzugweise in Deutsch dazu gefunden. Und schon keine wo die einzelnen befehle ausführlich erklärt werden.



Als erstes solltest du immer einen Blick auf die jeweilige Projektseite werfen, denn dort werden unter der Dokumentation zum einem Tutorials wie auch Referenzen angeboten.



pointhi hat gesagt.:


> Eine andere frage wäre noch, wie ich bei der nächsten version die ordner/dateien anordnen sollte. Zurzeit ist alles so dass ich mittels codeblocks einfach compilieren kann, bei anderen opensource biblioteken gibt es da ja einen include und einen sample ordner, aber für was brauche ich diese ordner: bin, ect, lbr, ... ?, oder sind die für eine bibliotek dieser größe überflüssig?
> 
> mfg. pointhi



Im Endeffekt ist es jedem Projekt ueberlassen wie es sich selbst strukturiert. Viele FOSS Projekte halten sich hierbei aber grob an die Empfehlungen des GNU Projektmanagement Handbuchs und des FHS Standards. Dieser Artikel schneidet das Thema grundlegend an.


----------



## pointhi (6. Januar 2012)

danke, den 2. link werde ich mir in den nächsten tagen genauer anschauen. Ich will ja gerne das bewährte standardmuster nutzen.

mfg. pointhi


----------

